# Finally!!!!!!!!!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My first colored egg.... A bluish green






I'm so happy


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Congrats,i'm still waiting on one more of my EE's and it is week 25.The other 3 were between 16-19 weeks.Unless she is sneaking in a brown one,but i have never seen it in the nesting boxes.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe I have 3 or 4 waiting to lay. I believe the first one layed tan that look identical to my wyandottes eggs. I wanted two things to happen this summer. I wanted a colored egg and I wanted my hydrangea to bloom. Hydrangea isn't looking to good but I got my colored egg lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Even if my others lay tan eggs I will still be happy. One colored egg layer is better than none


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That first egg is so much fun! All stretched out and silly looking!


----------

